# Where are you touring this summer?



## rich p (8 May 2010)

Which bit of the planet are you exploring this year, then? England, GB or further afield?

I'm starting in Lyon and doing the Vercors and Provence in June/July.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2010)

I'm not going no where  I'm saving up for a new kayak


----------



## Crankarm (8 May 2010)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not going no where  I'm saving up for a new kayak



You've been quiet recently NN. Too busy riding the waves ?

You made another post somewhere else on the forum this week which made me smile.


----------



## Crankarm (8 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Which bit of the planet are you exploring this year, then? England, GB or further afield?
> 
> *I'm starting in Lyon and doing the Vercors and Provence in June/July*.



Nice. Will it perchance be coinciding with the TdF?

For me more than likely staying in Cambridgeshire. Maybe I might venture further afield. Leics, Northants or even Norfolk. But if there is no summer I won't be touring. It is too flippin cold at the mo.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 May 2010)

Canada and the US


----------



## Domestique (8 May 2010)

We have one week in Norfolk/Suffolk working out way back towards Essex in June. Train tickets booked Southend to Norwich. Most likely back to Colchester then train back home.
Then in August we have two weeks in Holland. LF1 to LF4 towards Arnhem area then LF3 before cutting back to the Hoek.


----------



## Anthony (8 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Which bit of the planet are you exploring this year, then? England, GB or further afield?
> 
> I'm starting in Lyon and doing the Vercors and *Provence in June/July*.



Will you be climbing Mont Ventoux? Also I would highly recommend paying a visit to the Gorges de la Nesque.


----------



## Anthony (8 May 2010)

As for my summer trip I am flying to Bergen in Norway at the end of July. Then heading north through the fjords and up along the coast to Nordkapp. I'm flying back from Tromso a month later.


----------



## gaz (8 May 2010)

I'm going to lands end from london, and possibly to paris as well


----------



## rich p (8 May 2010)

Anthony said:


> Will you be climbing Mont Ventoux? Also I would highly recommend paying a visit to the Gorges de la Nesque.



I'll be doing the Gorges de Nesque but I've done Ventoux before so I don't think I'll bother doing it loaded unless Mrs rich p fancies a go. I've heard that the Nesque is worth a visit?


----------



## rich p (8 May 2010)

gaz said:


> I'm going to lands end from london, and possibly to paris as well



2 separate trips or Plymouth to Roscoff?


----------



## gaz (8 May 2010)

rich p said:


> 2 separate trips or Plymouth to Roscoff?



2 separate trips with two different groups of riders, the paris one will be fast paced (fully supported so no baggage) and only doing it in a few days. Where as the london to lands end will be 5 or 6 days.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 May 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Canada and the US



You don't say....?


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 May 2010)

Err....I go to the Netherlands on Wednesday night for 10 days of bliss.


----------



## Helly79 (8 May 2010)

We hoping to do a tour around Norfolk, never done one before so thought its best to start close to home.


----------



## upsidedown (8 May 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Err....I go to the Netherlands on Wednesday night for 10 days of bliss.



Will you have chance to get any cycling in while you're there ?


----------



## beastie (8 May 2010)

C2C over three lazy days.


----------



## mcshroom (8 May 2010)

Hadrian's Cycleway over an even lazier 4 days 

Not sure after that


----------



## Anthony (8 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I'll be doing the Gorges de Nesque but I've done Ventoux before so I don't think I'll bother doing it loaded unless Mrs rich p fancies a go. *I've heard that the Nesque is worth a visit*?



Most definitely.


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2010)

Netherlands in Septemberish, I suspect! And I'm tempted to try and drag the trailer from Leeds to my parents' house on Salisbury Plain


----------



## vernon (8 May 2010)

St Malo then south to Loire along the loire and veer southwards to Orange then EB Express back to Leeds.


----------



## jags (8 May 2010)

first time cycling in the uk im going to a fellclub meet in watlington the benson vintage rally if the weather is good should be fun .camping all the way.


----------



## Kirstie (8 May 2010)

I've got no plans yet - the problem is there's so much choice I don't know where to start! We're probably going to cycle to a festival somewhere. That's as far as we've got at the moment!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 May 2010)

Helly79 said:


> We hoping to do a tour around Norfolk, never done one before so thought its best to start close to home.



Nowt wrong with Norfolk. Mrs A and I hope to be touring Norfolk July/August as usual.


----------



## Helly79 (8 May 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Nowt wrong with Norfolk. Mrs A and I hope to be touring Norfolk July/August as usual.




I hope you have a fab time I do love living in Norfolk, but never explored it on a bike before so hopefully I will see more of the county that I was born in.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 May 2010)

Helly79 said:


> I hope you have a fab time I do love living in Norfolk, but never explored it on a bike before so hopefully I will see more of the county that I was born in.



We usually base ourselves around Burnham Market/Holkham. If you see a couple of old g*ts on Dave Yates tourers, please say hello.


----------



## Helly79 (8 May 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> We usually base ourselves around Burnham Market/Holkham. If you see a couple of old g*ts on Dave Yates tourers, please say hello.



Of course I will  I have heard that area is very nice for cycling, my hubby and I do go to wells next to the sea and walk along Holkham beach.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 May 2010)

Helly79 said:


> Of course I will  I have heard that area is very nice for cycling, my hubby and I do go to wells next to the sea and walk along Holkham beach.



Try walking the sea path from Burnham Overy to the wonderful silky sandy beaches that there abound. Just don't tell anyone about them or they'll be packed with motons


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> We usually base ourselves around Burnham Market/Holkham. If you see a couple of old g*ts on Dave Yates tourers, please say hello.



You weren't in Lincoln on Friday were you, on a Dave Yates, with a lady on a Thorn?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> You weren't in Lincoln on Friday were you, on a Dave Yates, with a lady on a Thorn?


Sshush.......Mrs A may hear!




No, I wasn't. Mrs A rides a Yates too, no Thorn in the stable.


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2010)

Aaah. I happened to be in Lincoln on Friday and saw the aforementioned bikes in a cafe and had a quick chat with the cyclists. Wondered if it had been you. Mais non...


----------



## Muddyfox (8 May 2010)

This year will be my first tour so i'm only doing a short round trip, it'l be from my village to Ilfracombe (60 miles) then Ilfracombe to Plymouth 102 miles(Devon c2c) and then from Plymouth back home (60 miles) ... its not much compared to most on here but its a first step to bigger and more adventurous tours in the future 

Simon


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 May 2010)

Get stuck in Simon. Just one word of warning......touring is seriously addictive. Today Devon, tomorrow....wherever. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Muddyfox (8 May 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Get stuck in Simon. Just one word of warning......touring is seriously addictive. Today Devon, tomorrow....wherever. Hope you enjoy it.



Thanks Gerry .. i got my first touring bike this year (Ridgeback Panorama) and i've just started to shop around for the kit i'l need, panniers - tent - sleeping bag etc etc ... its not a cheap hobby is it, as i need to buy it all from scratch my plan is to buy the best i can afford now and then upgrade it over time as things wear out and i have'nt got to buy alot of kit in one go 

My long term touring goal is to complete the North Sea Cycle Route (one day) 

Simon


----------



## HelenD123 (9 May 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> This year will be my first tour so i'm only doing a short round trip, it'l be from my village to Ilfracombe (60 miles) then Ilfracombe to Plymouth 102 miles(Devon c2c) and then from Plymouth back home (60 miles) ... its not much compared to most on here but its a first step to bigger and more adventurous tours in the future
> 
> Simon



That sounds like a great tour. Have fun!


----------



## vernon (9 May 2010)

vernon said:


> St Malo then south to Loire along the loire and veer southwards to Orange then EB Express back to Leeds.



Booked my EBE place this afternoon. My relaxed approach to planning has meant that my preferred date of return is no longer available so I now have to spend an extra two days in France. Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## chrisch (9 May 2010)

I'm starting in a week or two and will be touring through southern Germany and then onto Prague. After that it's open. I'll be posting updates here: http://trackmytour.com/1918


----------



## RedBike (9 May 2010)

Lakeland lugger (the highest peaks accessable by hike a bike in the lakes)
Sarn Harlen Trail (Across wales off-road).


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 May 2010)

Just booked the ferries for our summer trip (408 bleeding quid!); Portsmouth-Bilbao on Aug. 5th and back from St. Malo on the 21st. Will plan a route and campsite for the first day and then play it by ear, should be around 600 miles over 14 days riding.


----------



## yoyo (10 May 2010)

We hope to cycle a few routes in Normandy but no plans made yet.


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2010)

Dave Davenport said:


> Just booked the ferries for our summer trip (408 bleeding quid!); Portsmouth-Bilbao on Aug. 5th and back from St. Malo on the 21st. Will plan a route and campsite for the first day and then play it by ear, should be around 600 miles over 14 days riding.



Ferries are ridiculously expensive, aren't they. Prohibitively so. Not sure I spelt that right.


----------



## toroddf (10 May 2010)

In the first week of July.....and first half of the second week, I will do the Western Isles.

That means:

Glasgow - Arran - Oban - Barra to Port Nis and then back to Stornoway, over to Ullapool and then down the whole coast through Gairloch, Torridon and Applecross to Kyle Of Lochalsh, Mallaig and over Moydart and Glen Coe back to Glasgow again. 

666 miles..... or so.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

vernon said:


> Booked my EBE place this afternoon. My relaxed approach to planning has meant that my preferred date of return is no longer available so I now have to spend an extra two days in France. Every cloud has a silver lining



I wanted to use EBE but couldn't get the dates to work using it there and back. A mixture of lack of options and already full so I had to fly out to Lyon and back from Toulouse. Cheap but carboniferous!


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Ferries are ridiculously expensive, aren't they. Prohibitively so. Not sure I spelt that right.



"so" is fine, Cat!


----------



## simon_adams_uk (10 May 2010)

Ultralight off-road Scottish c2c (Kyle of Lochalsh > Glen Affric > Fort Augusus > Newtonmore > Braemar > Ballater > Montrose) - not long to go now!


----------



## Arch (10 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Aaah. I happened to be in Lincoln on Friday and saw the aforementioned bikes in a cafe and had a quick chat with the cyclists. Wondered if it had been you. Mais non...



So at least you didn't go up to the guy and say "Are you gerry attrick?" 

Two weeks recumbenting through France in a group of friends for me - two of whom live over there (a village near Confolens), so we ride to the house from Le Havre, stay a couple of days, and ride back to St Malo, about a week each way. 

And not a hope I'll lose any weight! It's not hardcore, we use hotels and some self catering accommodation.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

Arch said:


> So at least you didn't go up to the guy and say "Are you gerry attrick?"
> 
> Two weeks recumbenting through France in a group of friends for me - two of whom live over there (a village near Confolens), so we ride to the house from Le Havre, stay a couple of days, and ride back to St Malo, about a week each way.
> 
> And not a hope I'll lose any weight! It's not hardcore, we use hotels and some self catering accommodation.



I camped in Confolens municipal site a couple of years ago. Nice little town, IIRC.


----------



## Arch (10 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I camped in Confolens municipal site a couple of years ago. Nice little town, IIRC.



It is. They live about 5 miles away, up a hill...


----------



## GrahamG (11 May 2010)

I'm off with the other half a week on sunday, three months touring Europe with a very rough route of:

Santander ferry, ride up to south of France, across the alps to northern Italy, east to Slovenia and possibly down the coast to Croatia before turning around a going back though Slovenia, Austria, Switzerland and then France. Aim is to get to somewhere around Brittany for the 2nd/3rd week in August where some friends will be holidaying. Can't wait.


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 May 2010)

GrahamG said:


> I'm off with the other half a week on sunday, three months touring Europe with a very rough route of:
> 
> Santander ferry, ride up to south of France, across the alps to northern Italy, east to Slovenia and possibly down the coast to Croatia before turning around a going back though Slovenia, Austria, Switzerland and then France. Aim is to get to somewhere around Brittany for the 2nd/3rd week in August where some friends will be holidaying. Can't wait.



That sounds great, lucky buggers!


----------



## onlineamiga (11 May 2010)

Hoping to do Gibraltar up to South Yorkshire in the UK, in September. First tour!  nothing like jumping in at the deep end. Tho if time and equipment permits, then will try and do some weekend tours around southern spain before I hit the big one.


----------



## HelenD123 (11 May 2010)

I hope you find some warmer weather than here Graham! Have a fantastic time.


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 May 2010)

I'm on tour at the moment, having a day off.

Due to bad knee/hip joints, old age, the aim is to do ~100 miles every 3-4 days.
I'm ~330 miles in, with another ~1,700 to go.
The route so far has been roughly north up the middle of England to the Tyne.
I'm now haeded to the west coast of Scotland and I'm going to follow it untill I have to turn around.
Then I'll head home.
So if you see someone on a recumbent trike + trailer in that area, it will probably be me .......... 

Luck ............


----------



## GrahamG (11 May 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> I hope you find some warmer weather than here Graham! Have a fantastic time.



I do too - although it's a really weird situation to be keeping fingers crossed that there's not a euro heatwave! We're generally OK but if it hits 35-40 then we'll be no good for anything when the road goes up.


----------



## Yellow7 (11 May 2010)

I'm riding to Cape Town, starting August 21st, head out across france & spain then ferry to Morocco for the 'main chunk'!! 
Finish work July 30th, (handed my notice in 2 weeks back) & renting my house to a mates mate.

Still can't beleive i'm doing this!

Mark


----------



## HelenD123 (11 May 2010)

Yellow7 said:


> I'm riding to Cape Town, starting August 21st, head out across france & spain then ferry to Morocco for the 'main chunk'!!
> Finish work July 30th, (handed my notice in 2 weeks back) & renting my house to a mates mate.
> 
> Still can't beleive i'm doing this!
> ...



Blimey. That's quite an adventure!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2010)

Yellow7 said:


> I'm riding to Cape Town, starting August 21st, head out across france & spain then ferry to Morocco for the 'main chunk'!!
> Finish work July 30th, (handed my notice in 2 weeks back) & renting my house to a mates mate.
> 
> Still can't beleive i'm doing this!
> ...



Wow! Good luck.


----------



## Yellow7 (12 May 2010)

Thanks. I've almost finsished my blog template, this has an active umapper.com map (or google-map) embedded & a slideshow of latest pics (when I start!), along with a few pages of interest. Just completing the charity page, for the WWF.

I'll announce the URL soon....

Mark


----------



## toekneep (12 May 2010)

Mrs TKP didn't fancy a conventional A to B tour but I don't like staying in the same place all the time. The compromise is we are cycling in a box and camping. The box has corners at Skipton, Harrogate, Richmond and Kirby Stephen. The idea is to explore the area more thoroughly than we might if we just passed through it and to spend one or two nights at a time in different places. Will it work? Who knows.


----------



## spandex (12 May 2010)

Hi all I was thinking this morning that I best pop in just to let you all know that im having fun going across Canada I started in Halifax and I am in Sault Ste Marie in Ontario at the moment and am going to San Fran. Im going to be heading upto Thunder Bay on the TCH (Hw17) tomorrow but how im going to do I dont know as there is a storm coming in! but saying that the last on that hit there was no worning and was not fun but this time there is going to be no cover apart from my tent. All in all its been grate I could quite happly live in the Bruce Peninsula.


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2010)

I wondered where you were, these days. How exciting. Have a fab time!! I'm using the trailer now - it's fabulous, thanks! Weighs a TON though


----------



## Gerry Attrick (12 May 2010)

OK, I'm only going to Norfolk (again). I don't care, I love it.

(I'll get me coat).


----------



## GrahamG (13 May 2010)

Yellow7 said:


> I'm riding to Cape Town, starting August 21st, head out across france & spain then ferry to Morocco for the 'main chunk'!!
> Finish work July 30th, (handed my notice in 2 weeks back) & renting my house to a mates mate.
> 
> Still can't beleive i'm doing this!
> ...



Wow. Have to admit I just don't have the balls to do Africa... that said, I think it'd be preferable to the USA


----------



## rich p (13 May 2010)

GrahamG said:


> Wow. Have to admit I just don't have the balls to do Africa... that said, I think it'd be preferable to the USA



I've read quite a few books about African touring and I agree that it seems too much aggro for me. Maybe it's a young person's thing. I need a bit more comfort! Being stoned by mobs of kids in Ethiopia is more intrepid than I want on my holidays.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 May 2010)

Al Humphreys chapter on Ethiopia was eye opening, particularly the relationship between western aid donations and how locals now view foreigners i.e. walking cash machines.


----------



## GrahamG (13 May 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Al Humphreys chapter on Ethiopia was eye opening, particularly the relationship between western aid donations and how locals now view foreigners i.e. walking cash machines.



That's pretty much the case throughout given the experience of my other half in a few central African countries - real dependency culture, whether it's aid or just tourism, or just expecting God to provide (missionary's have a lot to answer for in some areas!).


----------



## Tenorman (18 May 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Nowt wrong with Norfolk. Mrs A and I hope to be touring Norfolk July/August as usual.



Maybe see you there. OH has never been cycle touring, so we're planning on cycling from Nottinghamshire, through Lincolnshire round The Wash to about Burnham Deepdale and back. Mainly it will be flat, so will please the OH. I'll be carrying most of the kit too - will be all camping and I'll be carrying the tent and stoves!


----------



## HelenD123 (18 May 2010)

Tenorman said:


> Maybe see you there. OH has never been cycle touring, so we're planning on cycling from Nottinghamshire, through Lincolnshire round The Wash to about Burnham Deepdale and back. Mainly it will be flat, so will please the OH. I'll be carrying most of the kit too - will be all camping and I'll be carrying the tent and stoves!



I can thoroughly recommend the hostel and campsite at Burnham Deepdale.

I don't know if you'll be going that way, but the route between Kings Lynn and Sandringham is lovely and mostly off road. It was a shock hitting a small hill going into Sandringham after it being completely flat for the previous couple of days.


----------



## puppypuppy (18 May 2010)

anyone cycled London to Maidstone?


----------



## jags (18 May 2010)

nope


----------



## Arch (18 May 2010)

puppypuppy said:


> anyone cycled London to Maidstone?



Someone must have done by now, I mean the bicycle's been invented for over a hundred years...


----------



## rich p (18 May 2010)

puppypuppy said:


> anyone cycled London to Maidstone?



Are you after a route?


----------



## Tenorman (19 May 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> I can thoroughly recommend the hostel and campsite at Burnham Deepdale.
> 
> I don't know if you'll be going that way, but the route between Kings Lynn and Sandringham is lovely and mostly off road. It was a shock hitting a small hill going into Sandringham after it being completely flat for the previous couple of days.



We're intending staying at the campsite at Burnham Deepdale if there's space. I noticed that in the high season you have to book for 7 nights, or just take your chances. We might have a bit of a wander towards Sandringham. Haven't really planned the route that carefully, just the rough direction we want to take.


----------



## samid (21 May 2010)

In a week from now, I'm flying into Edinburgh (volcanoes permitting), and shortly afterwards going up the west coast of Scotland, as far as I can get in two weeks or so, camping (at least most of the time).


----------



## Robdoo (24 May 2010)

For my first tour i am flying to Athens(June 20th) and cycling along the Adriatic coast(Croatia) up into Austria, through Germany etc etc all the way home to beautiful Birmingham. Should take no more than 6 weeks. Am i crazy?..Any advice from more experienced tourers? I'll be camping all the way, a mixture of wild camping and campsites.


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 May 2010)

As long as your flights not booked with BA that sounds fantastic.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2010)

Robdoo said:


> For my first tour i am flying to Athens(June 20th) and cycling along the Adriatic coast(Croatia) up into Austria, through Germany etc etc all the way home to beautiful Birmingham. Should take no more than 6 weeks. Am i crazy?..Any advice from more experienced tourers? I'll be camping all the way, a mixture of wild camping and campsites.



Sounds like great trip and route. I presume you have to go through Albania and Bosnia before Croatia? I'll be interested to see how it goes - it's pretty lumpy on the coast I believe.
I can recommend Slovenia as a beautiful country.
What sort of average mileage are you planning on?


----------



## Robdoo (24 May 2010)

Yeh luckily i'm booked with easyjet, after-all its owned by a Greek so figuered they'd be the best to fly to Athens with.

The preliminary Route is Greece, Macedonia(Lake Ohrid), Kosovo or Albania, Croatia, Slovenia, Austria, Germany, then France or Belgium to Dunkirk or Calais before catching the ferry to Dover.

I know the heat is going to be a major factor especially mid June in Greece. Plenty of water , lots of sunscreen and i should be ok. I've also got a Garmin Gps to help and i'm cycling on a Corratec x-vert Hybrid which is pretty sturdy and only a month or so old.

I'm thinking about 50-60 miles a day average, with one rest day every 6-7 days. My idea is to cycle from about 8:30 -11am then sight see 11-3 (so i'm off the bike for midday) then 3-6pm (or later) cycle to campspot.

I just hope all goes well and no-one attempts to steal my stuff, i'm going to get a rain cover just to keep the bike and panniers out of site of theives when i am stopped to eat lunch etc.


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 May 2010)

The milage sounds fine. I wouldn't worry about a rain cover, just take a decent cable lock that you can wind through bits and keep your valuables together and with you at all times. I bit of spare cash and a note of card/passport numbers hidden elsewhere (in the seat post maybe) is a good idea.


----------



## pinkkaz (27 May 2010)

Hoping to do Bilbao to St Malo, assuming ferries are still running and prices don't go through the roof thanks to Iceland's volcano!


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 May 2010)

pinkkaz said:


> Hoping to do Bilbao to St Malo, assuming ferries are still running and prices don't go through the roof thanks to Iceland's volcano!



Copycat!!!!!!


----------



## frank9755 (27 May 2010)

I've got a busy summer lined up as I've managed to get out of working for a few months: 

Just got back from tour 1, which was Manche to Med, from London via Newhaven/Dieppe to Montpellier

Tour 2 in a couple of weeks is going to be Dubrovnik to Tirana, followed by a tour round Southern Albania with a CTC group

Tour 3 will be in the Himalayas - Lhasa to Katmandu

There may be Tour 2.5 in July/August - not decided on what yet!


----------



## Anthony (27 May 2010)

frank9755 said:


> I've got a busy summer lined up as I've managed to get out of working for a few months:
> 
> Just got back from tour 1, which was Manche to Med, from London via Newhaven/Dieppe to Montpellier
> 
> ...



I like the sound of this one. It's something I would love to do one day. I assume you are going in an organised group?


----------



## frank9755 (28 May 2010)

Yes. I'm going with a small cycle touring company called Red Spokes, who do the trip regularly and seem to know what they're talking about. 

I have read reports of people having done it independently, but I imagine there'd be a fair bit of visa hassle, and you would need to know what you were doing with respect to acclimatisation to altitude, etc.

Frank


----------



## pinkkaz (28 May 2010)

Dave Davenport said:


> Copycat!!!!!!



Ha! Didn't notice that... I reckon that's about the time we'll go too so maybe we'll see you at Portsmouth (maybe at that weird little pub around the corner from the terminal...!)

Haven't booked tickets yet though as it depends on my husband getting enough work to justify his time off... That was £400 for two people wasn't it (please say yes!)


----------



## scraynes (28 May 2010)

I'm off in a couple of weeks to do St Malo to La Rochelle.

I was hoping for 3 weeks unpaid leave from work, which woud have allowed me to get down to the Med, but they only gave me 1 week, so La Rochelle it is.

Will be 3 of us in total and camping all the way . I'm getting very exsited now and looking forward to the final evening sitting around in the old town toasting our success


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 May 2010)

pinkkaz said:


> Ha! Didn't notice that... I reckon that's about the time we'll go too so maybe we'll see you at Portsmouth (maybe at that weird little pub around the corner from the terminal...!)
> 
> Haven't booked tickets yet though as it depends on my husband getting enough work to justify his time off... That was £400 for two people wasn't it (please say yes!)



Yep, it was for two. If you've not been on the Pride of Bilbao before you're in for a treat, as long as you like the idea of being at a Butlins camp that pitches and rolls for 34 hours that is


----------



## dpiper (29 May 2010)

Completing my world circumnavigation by riding 21 centuries in 21 days. Search for 21st Century boy on facebook and join the blog! 

www.tra-velo-gue.co.uk


----------



## jamesxyz (29 May 2010)

getting the ferry to zeebrugge the a slow 4-5 day meander through belgium & holland to catch the return ferry to Hull at Rotterdam with a night in Amsterdam  before - for shure! My first overseas tour!


----------



## pinkkaz (29 May 2010)

Dave Davenport said:


> Yep, it was for two. If you've not been on the Pride of Bilbao before you're in for a treat, as long as you like the idea of being at a Butlins camp that pitches and rolls for 34 hours that is


urgh sounds delightful!


----------



## toroddf (30 May 2010)

Hi.

I have finally been able to map this summer's big tour. I am leaving on the 2. July.

The route is (see links below)

Day 1: 1 hours train to Ardrossan + 50 minutes ferry

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593746/

40 min ferry

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593792/

Day 2

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593880/

6 hours ferry

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593904/

Day 3

50 minutes ferry

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17579408/

Day 4

40 minutes ferry

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17579674/

Day 5

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17592942/

3 hours ferry

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593040/

Day 6

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593126/

Day 7

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593208/

Day 8.

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593246/

30 minutes ferry

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593290/

Day 9.

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593348/

(inluding a five minutes ferry)

Day 10.

http://beta.mapmyride.com/route/detail/17593468/

+ 8 miles from Erskine Bridge and home.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Jun 2010)

I finally get to reply to this thread because I've finally got my summer touring sorted - we're going to the midi-pyrenees ie Perpignan, Narbonne, Beziers, and then inland and up into the hills. Yay!


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2010)

Kirstie said:


> I finally get to reply to this thread because I've finally got my summer touring sorted - we're going to the midi-pyrenees ie Perpignan, Narbonne, Beziers, and then inland and up into the hills. Yay!



Excellent. 

See you in Carcassonne


----------



## Kirstie (9 Jun 2010)

rich p said:


> Excellent.
> 
> See you in Carcassonne



Ooh! When will you be there?


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure - it's a bit of a moveable feast. Probably about July 7th to 10th.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Jun 2010)

Ah - we'll be there in august - the only time my OH can go on hols because of his work commitments...


----------



## Pottsy (9 Jun 2010)

Got mine planned now! 

Fly 27th April to Rome, bike in a box.

Cycle up to Tuscany, Sarteano for a wedding - 4 days with friends.

Then onward and upward (no detailed plan) towards central, northern Italy. Turn left , across to the Alps. Over the Alps (gulp) into France. 

Bike Express bus back from Valence (near Grenoble) on 18th July. 

3 weeks total, tent and stuff. Flexible plan. Any comments on places to visit appreciated.

Pottsy


----------



## Anthony (9 Jun 2010)

Pottsy said:


> Got mine planned now!
> 
> *Fly 27th April to Rome*, bike in a box.
> 
> ...



I think you might have missed your flight!


----------



## Pottsy (10 Jun 2010)

Anthony said:


> I think you might have missed your flight!



Ha! Correct. Well actually I meant June (he says whilst double checking his booking just in case .


----------



## Tedx (20 Jun 2010)

2 weeks. Camino De Santiago Spain. Starting at Roncesvalles


----------



## Arch (22 Jun 2010)

Well, I've had mine - 800 miles in a loop from Le Havre to Confolens, then over to St Aiguillon sur Mer, and up to St Malo.

Boo. My holiday's all done.

Better start planning for next year....


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2010)

Arch said:


> Well, I've had mine - 800 miles in a loop from Le Havre to Confolens, then over to St Aiguillon sur Mer, and up to St Malo.
> 
> Boo. My holiday's all done.
> 
> Better start planning for next year....



Ah, but the memories sustain you for a while! I'm off bright and early on Thursday


----------



## elduderino (22 Jun 2010)

Only a little one for me this year. I just did 280 odd miles through the Yorkshire Dales and the Lake District. T'was a very hilly week indeed. I nearly coughed up a lung at the top of Hardknott Pass, 30% grade all the way


----------



## Anthony (22 Jun 2010)

elduderino said:


> Only a little one for me this year. I just did 280 odd miles through the Yorkshire Dales and the Lake District. T'was a very hilly week indeed. I nearly coughed up a lung at the top of *Hardknott Pass, 30% grade all the way*



Nice! That's the steepest hill in England isn't it? Did you manage it without stopping?


----------



## elduderino (23 Jun 2010)

Anthony said:


> Nice! That's the steepest hill in England isn't it? Did you manage it without stopping?



I believe it is yeah. I would love to say I'd made it all the way without stopping...but it was near on impossible. I did cycle it all, but I stopped a couple of times to get my breath back.

I did Wrynose Pass and Harknott Pass in succession. On Wrynose Pass I had to take my bike for a walk on a couple of parts, it was 25% and seemed to go on forever. Whereas Hardknott was shorter but steeper.

http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l137/elduderino12/?action=view&current=P6180226.jpg




http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l137/elduderino12/?action=view&current=P6180237.jpg




My mate who did it with me somehow did both without stopping. He's 17 years older than me too


----------



## toekneep (23 Jun 2010)

toekneep said:


> Mrs TKP didn't fancy a conventional A to B tour but I don't like staying in the same place all the time. The compromise is we are cycling in a box and camping. The box has corners at Skipton, Harrogate, Richmond and Kirby Stephen. The idea is to explore the area more thoroughly than we might if we just passed through it and to spend one or two nights at a time in different places. Will it work? Who knows.



To answer my own question, no it didn't work to be honest. The Dales is too small an area and too relentlessly hilly for day after day touring. After five days we headed north west to the Solway Firth and then coast to coast to Tyneside. From there we made our way back to the Dales and home. It was still a nice tour but the lack of clear objectives was tedious and we won't be repeating the experiment.


----------



## elduderino (23 Jun 2010)

*


toekneep said:



The Dales is too small an area and too relentlessly hilly for day after day touring. QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


toekneep said:


> Agree. I thought I could spend a week exploring the Dales last week, but after 4 days (2 of which were half days) I'd done a full loop of it and so headed over to the Lake District for the remainder.


----------



## cedfromfrance (24 Jun 2010)

elduderino;1311223][B][quote name= said:


> Agree. I thought I could spend a week exploring the Dales last week, but after 4 days (2 of which were half days) I'd done a full loop of it and so headed over to the Lake District for the remainder.



I live in France (Near Albertville) and I am planning a cycle tour around the Ecrins Mountains, via famous passes and climbs such as Galiber, Croix de Fer, Alpe d'Huez, Izoard, Telegraphe, Iseran etc... I hope to do the tour within 4 or 5 days. If anyone is tempted to cycle with me please give me a shout  Ced x


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Jul 2010)

Still doing the same trip (Bilbao - St Malo over two weeks) but have put it back to August 17th as I have a dodgy knee at the mo and the physio thinks I'll need at least a couple more weeks off the bike.


----------



## Moonlight (20 Jul 2010)

My first tour!

WALES.

Cardiff > Brecons > Pembroke > Aberystwyth > Snowdonia > Angelsea > Brecons > Cardiff .

leaving next week, so excited.


----------



## vernon (21 Jul 2010)

Moonlight said:


> My first tour!
> 
> WALES.
> 
> ...



I'm a few days away from starting my tour. St. Malo to Nantes. Along the Loire to its source. Then to orange. a quick visit to pont du gard or Ventoux or both if I have enopugh time then the European bike Express home.

Can't wait!


----------



## jags (21 Jul 2010)

well i got back from a fantastic tour in the cotswolds .
bikepacker met me and my buddy at smethwich train station took us to his house in woster we then cycled to watlington for 
a fellclub meet ,the craic was only mighty great weather fantastic people beautiful countryside what more could you want.
you know there's no where better than Ireland and England to tour as long as the weather is kind.


----------



## dragon72 (22 Jul 2010)

After 5 extremely tough years of teaching in a difficult secondary school, I have leave the job this afternoon with no job to go to, and unsure whether to try teaching elsewhere or do something completely different. So the responsible thing to do is to go on holiday.
I fly on to Toulouse on Monday, starting off in the Central/Eastern Pyrenees, then heading up through the Massif Central, then across the Loire and back home via a cross-channel ferry. Accommodation will be a combination of CouchSurfing.org and municipal campsites on the way.
Can't wait!


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2010)

dragon72 said:


> After 5 extremely tough years of teaching in a difficult secondary school, I have leave the job this afternoon with no job to go to, and unsure whether to try teaching elsewhere or do something completely different. So the responsible thing to do is to go on holiday.
> I fly on to Toulouse on Monday, starting off in the Central/Eastern Pyrenees, then heading up through the Massif Central, then across the Loire and back home via a cross-channel ferry. Accommodation will be a combination of CouchSurfing.org and municipal campsites on the way.
> Can't wait!




Big step and a good choice. Good luck with it.


----------



## Penfold (22 Jul 2010)

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/Penfoldsmith 
I've been and done it already......Great it was too... B)


----------



## pinkkaz (23 Jul 2010)

Dave Davenport said:


> Still doing the same trip (Bilbao - St Malo over two weeks) but have put it back to August 17th as I have a dodgy knee at the mo and the physio thinks I'll need at least a couple more weeks off the bike.



Poor you! I finally got round to booking our ferries - we're off on the 2nd Aug and back on the 22nd. We've left 3 weeks so I guess we'll have plenty of rest days (or maybe we can take the "scenic route" if we're feeling fit!)


----------



## vernon (24 Jul 2010)

dragon72 said:


> After 5 extremely tough years of teaching in a difficult secondary school, I have leave the job this afternoon with no job to go to, and unsure whether to try teaching elsewhere or do something completely different. So the responsible thing to do is to go on holiday.
> I fly on to Toulouse on Monday, starting off in the Central/Eastern Pyrenees, then heading up through the Massif Central, then across the Loire and back home via a cross-channel ferry. Accommodation will be a combination of CouchSurfing.org and municipal campsites on the way.
> Can't wait!



I wouldn't be hasty in writing off teaching as a career. I've taught in challenging schools for almost 25 years and have enjoyed it. Yes there are difficult moments and the staff and headteacher can make a lot of difference to the working environment. Have a look around, possibly as a supply teacher, and sample a range of schools before firming up your career aspirations.

Meanwhile, enjoy your tour.


----------



## vernon (24 Jul 2010)

vernon said:


> I'm a few days away from starting my tour. St. Malo to Nantes. Along the Loire to its source. Then to orange. a quick visit to pont du gard or Ventoux or both if I have enopugh time then the European bike Express home.
> 
> Can't wait!



Today's the day of departure


----------

